# Fret Size



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I've finally figured out that fret size is more important to me than neck radius. This has to do with digging in to do bends with or without vibrato. Hamer fretwire is 100x50 close to jumbo. Even though the radius is 14", I find it a lot easier to to dig in and do bends/vibrato than on a Gibson type with a 10" radius and medium frets using 11 gauge strings. My strat has a 9.5" radius with medium jumbos and it is easier to dig in and do the bends etc than with the Gibson style. I remember once trying a G&L ASAT with jumbos and a 7.5" radius and I couldn't believe it was that small with the ease of bends (and no fretting out)

Gawd,... refrets. They are soooooooo expensive. But I really do like bigger frets. I really haven't found too much problem chording on the Hamer with larger frets and radius than on the Gibson spec neck.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I do too. I never realized it until I bought an ESP with XJ frets...I was like "wow, these are huge.....and I like it!". The EMG's, not so much, so I ended up selling it. But I keep an eye out for jumbo or extra jumbo frets now.

Neck width is another thing thats important to me...more so than just thickness. I had an Ibanez rg with a wizard II neck...really thin and flat, but wide. Hated it.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I went to jumbos in about 1979 !!!! Put them in my 56' strat and never turned back. So I have refretted a lot of vintage guitars with jumbos and (IMHO) made them all more playable and bigger sounding. It does change the sound too. Over the past two years or so, I have been enjoying some guitars with smaller frets for what they are. But when I pick up one with jumbos.......ahhh.....I'm at home.
BTW. if you go stainless steel rather than nickel, you can use a smaller fret and get at least as much bendability. ie: 6105's rather than 6100's. 
The SS frets feel very slinky.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I thought this was about frets and it made me wonder, "aren't all frets the same size?" Then I realized you were talking about fret wires. That leads to two questions. Are the jumbo fret wires higher, thicker and am I right in saying that the actual frets are the same size on all guitars? Thanks, Flip.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

FlipFlopFly said:


> I thought this was about frets and it made me wonder, "aren't all frets the same size?" Then I realized you were talking about fret wires. That leads to two questions. Are the jumbo fret wires higher, thicker and am I right in saying that the actual frets are the same size on all guitars? Thanks, Flip.


Here's a page from Warmoth - Click on the frets button. - http://www.warmoth.com/Guitar/Necks/Strat_WarmothPro.aspx


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Here's a page from Warmoth - Click on the frets button. - http://www.warmoth.com/Guitar/Necks/Strat_WarmothPro.aspx


No frets arent the exact same size on all guitars. Although the wire thickness is a very slight factor, remember, different guitars have different scale lengths, as well as different amount of frets...say those that have a full 24, vs those that only go to 22 or so. For example, a Les Paul and a strat will usually both have 22 frets. But the Les Paul will have a 24.75" scale and the strat will likely be 25.5".
Its all subtle, but contribute to the overall feel. I personally prefer a 25.5" scale, with 24 frets and XJ wire, which to me is the perfect recipe for shredding. Others would not agree.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks guys. I thought the scale length would slightly affect the fret size. Thanks again for confirming this for me.


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

I found overtime that Jumbo Frets is better. They just feel right when I play.


----------



## Swee_tone (Mar 23, 2009)

Now i'm the opposite. I prefer low small fret wires. I press hard when I play chords , and with larger fret wires, they go out of tune. I know, a softer touch is better, i'm working on that for a few years now.
In fact, i'm contemplating filing the frets on my Strat down, crowning them off. Save a few $ too by not sending it out.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I may be the exception, but different size & shape frets never bothered me.
I have jumbo frets on my Iceman (or at least what's left on them after that fret work years ago. They're still the biggest frets on any guitar I have)

My Les Paul has the fretless wonder style frets--and I'm fine with both and with in between.

But like anything to do with guitars--some sizes will feel better to your fingers than others.


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

I have one strat 9.5" with Jumbo and it really does change your playing for the better.
However I have another guitar with 15" and mediums and that is the smoothest playing guitar I have.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Because of hand problems, I tend to have a "death grip" on the neck, so jumbos make me out of tune. I would really prefer them but my touch is not light enough.


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

I have a Strat that I'm getting reradiused to 12" from 9.5". Also getting bass sized fretwire installed. I like flatter fret boards, jumbo frets and I have mentioned many times here that my cheap ass PV Reactor has the nicest neck I have played and it has a 14" radius and at least medium jumbo fret wire iirc. 
But I have a Hamer that also has a similar radiused board with similar fret wire size and I don't dig it any where near as much as my PV. For me, neck shape, size and finish plays an important role. I still prefer flatter and larger but it all comes together with the right neck shape/size.

This is an interesting thread as now I am starting to question whether I am doing the right thing with my Strat. Damn you guys......:smilie_flagge17:

Thanx,
Jim


----------

